# Caw Caw Interpretive Center in Ravenel, SC



## nick_o_demus (May 4, 2017)

One of my best friends fathers took this photo at the Caw Caw Interpretive Center in Ravenel, SC. He posted it on Facebook and with his permission  I had to share. Thought y'all would enjoy. 

Photo by John Morse


----------



## Howard Roark (May 4, 2017)

I took this photo around 2006 with a digital SLR.  Canoeing in Okeefenokee swamp.


----------



## wvdawg (May 4, 2017)

Good ones!


----------



## rip18 (May 5, 2017)

Gotta love gators!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 7, 2017)

rip18 said:


> Gotta love gators!



Real gators, yes. But not the ones from Gainesville, Florida! I hate those! 

And yes, those are some nice shots.


----------



## wvdawg (May 8, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Real gators, yes. But not the ones from Gainesville, Florida! I hate those!




I was waiting for this!


----------

